# MavenDependencyResolver nicht auflösbar



## Raphalon (26. Jun 2012)

Hallo,

beim Testen einer JBoss Anwendung setze ich Arquillian ein. Die Tests laufen erfolgreich, wenn ich sie z.B. über den remote container (jboss-as-arquillian-container-remote) laufen lasse. Allerdings schaffe ich es aber nicht, sie z.B. über einen embedded container laufen zu lassen. Ursache ist wohl Shrinkwrap: wenn ich in der Deployment-Methode den MavenDependencyResolver verwende, wird die Exception geworfen.

Zum Test habe ich das Startbeispiel der Seite Getting Started Arquillian Guides nachgestellt und in der Testklasse "GreeterTest" zwei Deployment-Methoden eingebaut. Die eine funktioniert, die andere (mit MavenDependencyResolver) führt eben zu der Exception. 

Ich hänge das Beispiel an diesen Thread an. Man kann es einfach als Maven-Projekt importieren.

Was ist die Ursache dafür bzw. wie kann ich das Problem lösen?


```
java.lang.RuntimeException: Could not invoke deployment method: public static org.jboss.shrinkwrap.api.spec.WebArchive org.arquillian.example2.GreeterTest.createDeployment()
	at org.jboss.arquillian.container.test.impl.client.deployment.AnnotationDeploymentScenarioGenerator.invoke(AnnotationDeploymentScenarioGenerator.java:160)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.container.test.impl.client.deployment.AnnotationDeploymentScenarioGenerator.generateDeployment(AnnotationDeploymentScenarioGenerator.java:94)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.container.test.impl.client.deployment.AnnotationDeploymentScenarioGenerator.generate(AnnotationDeploymentScenarioGenerator.java:57)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.container.test.impl.client.deployment.DeploymentGenerator.generateDeployment(DeploymentGenerator.java:79)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.core.impl.ObserverImpl.invoke(ObserverImpl.java:90)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.core.impl.EventContextImpl.invokeObservers(EventContextImpl.java:99)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.core.impl.EventContextImpl.proceed(EventContextImpl.java:81)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.core.impl.ManagerImpl.fire(ManagerImpl.java:135)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.core.impl.ManagerImpl.fire(ManagerImpl.java:115)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.core.impl.EventImpl.fire(EventImpl.java:67)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.container.test.impl.client.ContainerEventController.execute(ContainerEventController.java:100)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.core.impl.ObserverImpl.invoke(ObserverImpl.java:90)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.core.impl.EventContextImpl.invokeObservers(EventContextImpl.java:99)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.core.impl.EventContextImpl.proceed(EventContextImpl.java:81)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.test.impl.TestContextHandler.createClassContext(TestContextHandler.java:75)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.core.impl.ObserverImpl.invoke(ObserverImpl.java:90)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.core.impl.EventContextImpl.proceed(EventContextImpl.java:88)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.test.impl.TestContextHandler.createSuiteContext(TestContextHandler.java:60)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.core.impl.ObserverImpl.invoke(ObserverImpl.java:90)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.core.impl.EventContextImpl.proceed(EventContextImpl.java:88)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.core.impl.ManagerImpl.fire(ManagerImpl.java:135)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.core.impl.ManagerImpl.fire(ManagerImpl.java:115)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.test.impl.EventTestRunnerAdaptor.beforeClass(EventTestRunnerAdaptor.java:80)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.junit.Arquillian$2.evaluate(Arquillian.java:182)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.junit.Arquillian.multiExecute(Arquillian.java:314)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.junit.Arquillian.access$100(Arquillian.java:46)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.junit.Arquillian$3.evaluate(Arquillian.java:199)
	at org.junit.runners.ParentRunner.run(ParentRunner.java:236)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.junit.Arquillian.run(Arquillian.java:147)
	at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.junit4.runner.JUnit4TestReference.run(JUnit4TestReference.java:50)
	at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.junit.runner.TestExecution.run(TestExecution.java:38)
	at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.junit.runner.RemoteTestRunner.runTests(RemoteTestRunner.java:467)
	at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.junit.runner.RemoteTestRunner.runTests(RemoteTestRunner.java:683)
	at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.junit.runner.RemoteTestRunner.run(RemoteTestRunner.java:390)
	at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.junit.runner.RemoteTestRunner.main(RemoteTestRunner.java:197)
Caused by: java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.container.test.impl.client.deployment.AnnotationDeploymentScenarioGenerator.invoke(AnnotationDeploymentScenarioGenerator.java:156)
	... 50 more
Caused by: java.lang.IllegalStateException: Could not load specified implementation class from sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader@1f3e8d89: org.jboss.shrinkwrap.resolver.impl.maven.MavenBuilderImpl
	at org.jboss.shrinkwrap.resolver.api.DependencyBuilderInstantiator.getImplClassForUserView(DependencyBuilderInstantiator.java:168)
	at org.jboss.shrinkwrap.resolver.api.DependencyBuilderInstantiator.createFromUserView(DependencyBuilderInstantiator.java:79)
	at org.jboss.shrinkwrap.resolver.api.DependencyResolvers.use(DependencyResolvers.java:39)
	at org.arquillian.example2.GreeterTest.createDeployment(GreeterTest.java:38)
	... 55 more
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.jboss.shrinkwrap.resolver.impl.maven.MavenBuilderImpl
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:202)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:190)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:306)
	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:301)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:247)
	at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.Class.forName(Class.java:247)
	at org.jboss.shrinkwrap.resolver.api.DependencyBuilderInstantiator.getImplClassForName(DependencyBuilderInstantiator.java:191)
	at org.jboss.shrinkwrap.resolver.api.DependencyBuilderInstantiator.getImplClassForUserView(DependencyBuilderInstantiator.java:163)
	... 58 more
```

Hat mir irgend jemand einen Link oder einen Verweis auf ein Buch, mit dem ich bzgl. des Testens von Webapps weiterkomme - mich interessiert, wie "man" das macht. Im Web gibt es zwar einiges an Links, aber irgendwie ist das nicht so verwertbar.

Gruß,

Raphalon


----------



## FArt (27. Jun 2012)

Ist denn das Archiv mit der Klasse auch im Klassenpfad?

Sonst:
Community · Arquillian


----------



## Nogothrim (27. Jun 2012)

das sieht mir nach einem Dependency Problem aus, vielleicht mal eine andere Arquillian Version testen?


----------



## Raphalon (28. Jun 2012)

@FArt: ich nehme an, Du meinst letztlich Shrinkwrap. Ja, das ist im pom eingetragen.

Ich werde mal weiter rumstochern und wenn ich auf eine Lösung komme, das hier noch posten.


----------



## Sym (28. Jun 2012)

Hmm, wozu benötigst Du denn überhaupt die Shrinkwrap-Denpendencies? Die werden von Arquillian doch geliefert?


----------



## Raphalon (28. Jun 2012)

Wenn ich sie rausnehme, erhalte ich

```
java.lang.RuntimeException: Could not invoke deployment method: public static org.jboss.shrinkwrap.api.spec.WebArchive org.arquillian.example2.GreeterTest.createDeployment()
	at org.jboss.arquillian.container.test.impl.client.deployment.AnnotationDeploymentScenarioGenerator.invoke(AnnotationDeploymentScenarioGenerator.java:160)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.container.test.impl.client.deployment.AnnotationDeploymentScenarioGenerator.generateDeployment(AnnotationDeploymentScenarioGenerator.java:94)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.container.test.impl.client.deployment.AnnotationDeploymentScenarioGenerator.generate(AnnotationDeploymentScenarioGenerator.java:57)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.container.test.impl.client.deployment.DeploymentGenerator.generateDeployment(DeploymentGenerator.java:79)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.core.impl.ObserverImpl.invoke(ObserverImpl.java:90)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.core.impl.EventContextImpl.invokeObservers(EventContextImpl.java:99)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.core.impl.EventContextImpl.proceed(EventContextImpl.java:81)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.core.impl.ManagerImpl.fire(ManagerImpl.java:135)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.core.impl.ManagerImpl.fire(ManagerImpl.java:115)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.core.impl.EventImpl.fire(EventImpl.java:67)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.container.test.impl.client.ContainerEventController.execute(ContainerEventController.java:100)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.core.impl.ObserverImpl.invoke(ObserverImpl.java:90)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.core.impl.EventContextImpl.invokeObservers(EventContextImpl.java:99)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.core.impl.EventContextImpl.proceed(EventContextImpl.java:81)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.test.impl.TestContextHandler.createClassContext(TestContextHandler.java:75)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.core.impl.ObserverImpl.invoke(ObserverImpl.java:90)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.core.impl.EventContextImpl.proceed(EventContextImpl.java:88)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.test.impl.TestContextHandler.createSuiteContext(TestContextHandler.java:60)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.core.impl.ObserverImpl.invoke(ObserverImpl.java:90)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.core.impl.EventContextImpl.proceed(EventContextImpl.java:88)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.core.impl.ManagerImpl.fire(ManagerImpl.java:135)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.core.impl.ManagerImpl.fire(ManagerImpl.java:115)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.test.impl.EventTestRunnerAdaptor.beforeClass(EventTestRunnerAdaptor.java:80)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.junit.Arquillian$2.evaluate(Arquillian.java:182)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.junit.Arquillian.multiExecute(Arquillian.java:314)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.junit.Arquillian.access$100(Arquillian.java:46)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.junit.Arquillian$3.evaluate(Arquillian.java:199)
	at org.junit.runners.ParentRunner.run(ParentRunner.java:236)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.junit.Arquillian.run(Arquillian.java:147)
	at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.junit4.runner.JUnit4TestReference.run(JUnit4TestReference.java:50)
	at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.junit.runner.TestExecution.run(TestExecution.java:38)
	at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.junit.runner.RemoteTestRunner.runTests(RemoteTestRunner.java:467)
	at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.junit.runner.RemoteTestRunner.runTests(RemoteTestRunner.java:683)
	at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.junit.runner.RemoteTestRunner.run(RemoteTestRunner.java:390)
	at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.junit.runner.RemoteTestRunner.main(RemoteTestRunner.java:197)
Caused by: java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
	at org.jboss.arquillian.container.test.impl.client.deployment.AnnotationDeploymentScenarioGenerator.invoke(AnnotationDeploymentScenarioGenerator.java:156)
	... 50 more
Caused by: java.lang.Error: Unresolved compilation problems: 
	DependencyResolvers cannot be resolved
	MavenDependencyResolver cannot be resolved to a type

	at org.arquillian.example2.GreeterTest.createDeployment(GreeterTest.java:41)
	... 55 more
```


----------

